# Dear Hollywood, is raping fun? (Alvin and the Chipmunks)



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm speechless, really.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 4, 2007)

No...this...this is a joke...it can't be real!


----------



## B (Jul 4, 2007)

xxxxxxxxDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Invader Pichu (Jul 4, 2007)

There is no god. There just isn't a god.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 4, 2007)

..............................................._,,,,-------,,,__
........................................,,;:#ggg@@g;,..........‘`=-,
.................................,,;$#^`````*#@@@g;,.............’=-,
...............................,/$`................``#@@@#g,...............‘\,
........................._,;f`.......................,$@@@@#g,..............“\,
....................,/*&gp..+,_..................%*#@@@@g;,............’\,
................,./_`”>’.....`#$$#x;,............,%@@@@@#g;,..........`\
..............,/ (............`\....`\”*=,``\.......*&*%@@@@@g;,..........\
...........,/...,^=*#q,_,/`\.......`~..`-.......g$@@@@@@@#g,........|
........../,;p8jq;,_..........;.........................`%@@@@@@@#g;....|
........,/.f,,,,_..`*8r-,.....;......................,&@@@@@@@@@#./
......./.,$ `\,...`.-...&..../........................`%@@@@@@@@$#/
.....,/,$--__........`\..../............................#$@@@##@@@@/
...,/\...`’t-,__,;>`..../.........................................;`=””=.`;@#*
.,/....`”~--~`’’....-`...................................,--”,~#-,.._*”`
(..........................................................,....`””......,;`
.`\,_.....................................................&`*-,,_-”`
.......`-,_.............................................../`.../


----------



## Ash (Jul 4, 2007)

FUCKFUCK
FUCK


----------



## Angelus (Jul 4, 2007)

THIS MUST BE A JOKE!!!?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2007)

ALVIN AND THE HOODMUNKS?


----------



## Word of Vendetta (Jul 4, 2007)

This would seem like an interesting upcoming family movie or is it one?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2007)

blaxxploitation


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2007)

who's the actor, robert downey junior? piece of shit


----------



## gabha (Jul 4, 2007)

The answer to the title is yes.

The answer to the thread is lol.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow...there goes a spectacular show down the drain and judging by their outfits, there is a slim chance of rock and roll and a big chance of rap...the horror...


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Danny (Jul 4, 2007)

I hope they do drugs and die in a drive by shooting at the end


----------



## Felt (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 4, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> I have a bad feeling about this.



really bad feeling.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks like it could be a good film to watch whilst drunk. :/


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 4, 2007)

The music is pop/rock and hip-hop so I have been told by an "insider" (imdb movie board).
I can understand Alvins hoodie its more or less exactly the same as his regular jumper but with a hood and he was always the cool one. But Simon and Theadore look just pitiful pitiful. Especially simon who looks like he needs to go join Run DMC...
Also didnt the jumpers always go right down to the ground and they wore trainers/sneakers.

The David Seville character (man in side of poster) is Jason Lee the guy who plays Earl in "My Name is Earl"


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

A MUST SEE
Looks like shit...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> The David Seville character (man in side of poster) *is Jason Lee *the guy who plays Earl in "My Name is Earl"



Are you shittin me? Jason Lee, the guy from Chasing Amy. He can do much better than this shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2007)

simon is supposed to be a genius and theodore a stupid fatty (yes i used to watch this sho when there were new eps :S)  not cool hip hoppers..ugh, lame


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 4, 2007)

As a great fan of the Chipmunks, I am ashamed to see this movie trying to disgrace them  

Let there be blood...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2007)

this movie disgraces rap, further commercialization and cutesifying for the mainstream!  i bet there won't be one black co star in this movie, while alvin and chipmunk hip-hop about


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 4, 2007)

omg, CGI


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 4, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 4, 2007)

...KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 4, 2007)

So, what's the new plot; are these three wiggers bitten by radioactive chipmunks or something ?

Aesthetically-speaking, those designs aren't very good. Portraying the chipmunks as, well, chipmunks is a bit jarring, but then you have them all dressed similarly. All have heads covered, all have eyes covered... As stereotypical as the original character designs may be, at least the chipmunks managed to stand out from one another. Of course, their personalities will serve to differentiate the characters well enough; however, just focusing on the designs, you have three different designs for the same character. Not that I should be analyzing a poster like this so deeply, but ultimately I just disagree with these designs, though I'm not necessarily offended.


----------



## Ash (Jul 5, 2007)

I shudder to think of what the Chipettes would look like... this is a kids movie, right?


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

looks like a good movie..cant wait to watch this. 

wtf is this shit?


----------



## Noah (Jul 5, 2007)

Chipmunk Adventure ftw. No other movies are needed, goddammit.

With this announcement, I am fully expecting the announcement of the My Pet Monster movie in 2009. Just watch. It'll happen.




Vonocourt said:


> Are you shittin me? Jason Lee, the guy from Chasing Amy. He can do much better than this shit.



Never saw Stealing Harvard or A Guy Thing then?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 6, 2007)

This movie is going to be great. Hip-Hop isn't dead, but this movie will kill it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> This movie is going to be great. Hip-Hop isn't dead, but this movie will kill it.



Lmao qft


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 6, 2007)

Will see just to laugh at the horribleness.


----------



## Pein (Jul 6, 2007)

i like alvin and the chipmunks why do they have to do this to them


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 9, 2007)

Epic movie idd


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

, i really don't see the problem with this movie.
lots of shows and other movies as well have pulled things like this and there was no big fuss.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2007)

well this proves my theory that, hollywood has run out of ideas so they are re-vamping stuff from the past.

Also the old directors want to exploit all the good potential they can before retiring, just look at transformers and other summer crap.

this leaves the directors of the new generation without material, specially without the material of their childhood.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 22, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> This movie is going to be great. Hip-Hop isn't dead, but this movie will kill it.


----------

